# California Car & Cycle Show April 5, 2009



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura would like to extend a personal invitation to the Lay It Low Gente for its 1st Annual Car & Cycle Show to raise funds to benefit its Communtiy Programs it provides the County of Ventura.
All the info is on the flyer that will be posted here!!!!

There will be cash prizes along with trophies for the Best Of Categories as well as for Most Club Participation and Furthest Traveled!!!
Also, there will be $3000 to be given for the hop competition!!!!!

Registration & Vendor forms can be downloaded at www.elconcilioventura.org
WHEN YOU LOG ON TO SITE, YOU HAVE TO CLICK ON THE CALIFORNIA CAR SHOW FLYER AND IT WILL TAKE YOU THERE. YOU WILL NEED ADOBE READER TO SEE & PRINT FORMS!!You can also pay online at the same site via credit card, if doing so, when you submit your registration, please send in a copy of your PayPal receipt also to verify you have already paid!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAN YOU POST A LINK ON THE SHOW INFO.? I WENT TO THE WEB ADDSESS YOU POSTED AND ALL I SAW WAS ABOUT IMMAGRATION AND COMMUNITY BUT NOTHING ABOUT A SHOW OR SHOW INFORMATION. OR CAN YOU POST A FLYER WITH ALL THE DETAILS?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 10 2009, 12:17 PM~12662574
> *El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura would like to extend a personal invitation to the Lay It Low Gente for its 1st Annual Car & Cycle Show to raise funds to benefit its Communtiy Programs it provides the County of Ventura.
> All the info is on the flyer that will be posted here!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Spread the word!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JUST KEEP REPOSTING ONCE A DAY. THE PEOPLE WILL NOTICE AND RESPOND ACCORDINGLY.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 12 2009, 06:58 PM~12683769
> *JUST KEEP REPOSTING  ONCE A DAY. THE PEOPLE WILL NOTICE AND RESPOND ACCORDINGLY.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep it moving, spread the word!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: !!!!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Goodmornin everyone, hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD TIMES 805 BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the support!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 18 2009, 03:17 AM~12738675
> *Thanks for the support!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jan 12 2009, 05:58 PM~12683769
> *JUST KEEP REPOSTING  ONCE A DAY. THE PEOPLE WILL NOTICE AND RESPOND ACCORDINGLY.
> *


yeah but don't crash in on other people's topic and post it...gets annoying


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 18 2009, 09:53 PM~12744798
> *yeah but don't crash in on other people's topic and post it...gets annoying
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Will you be posting a category list?


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

A new President, A new Day!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 18 2009, 10:53 PM~12744798
> *yeah but don't crash in on other people's topic and post it...gets annoying
> *


I'M ONLY REFERING TO REPOSTING ON THE [SHOW & EVENTS] POST.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 20 2009, 11:31 AM~12760416
> *A new President, A new Day!!
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 20 2009, 12:31 PM~12760416
> *A new President, A new Day!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

HEY WHO ARE YOU? I HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING IN THE 805 FOR YEARS AND I NEVER HEARD OF YOU. IF YOU WANT PEOPLE TO SHOW WE NEED TO KNOW WHO WE ARE SUPPORTING AND NOBODY SEEMS TO KNOW WHO YOU ARE SO IF YOU COULD CLEAR THIS UP IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRIECIATED :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura is a non-profit organization in which it`s mission is to take the lead in improving the quiality of life of Ventura County`s Latino Community at large.
As a non-profit organization, El Concilio like the rest of the country, is going thru diffucult economic times. Most of Concilio`s major sponsors have reduced their contributions this year. For this reason, we are actively working on several fundraisers throughout the year to make up for this lost revenue which is greatly needed to continue the 34 year tradition of providing greatly needed services to the families of Ventura County who need the assistance.
As we discussed several options as to fundraising, a member of the board brought the thought of a carshow and everyone thought it was a great way to raise money, but at the same time, bring a big show to the County where everyone could have some fun at the same and show their cars, or come out and enjoy the cars. 
This show is open to all types of cars,trucks,motorcycles, and bicycles to broaden the audience.
To this date, sevearal car clubs of all makes have been in contact with El Concilio and have shown great interest and support by helping spread the word and by participating themselves.
We hope this kind of sums it up as to who we are.


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

GREAT TO HEAR "EL CONCILIO" IS PUTTING TOGETHER A CAR SHOW HERE IN THE "805" CONNECTED CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we here in th inland empire
hope your event comes out firme
:thumbsup: 



















http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd276/j...nt=99db8289.pbw


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 24 2009, 11:50 AM~12801923
> *El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura is a non-profit organization in which it`s mission is to take the lead in improving the quiality of life of Ventura County`s Latino Community at large.
> As a non-profit organization, El Concilio like the rest of the country, is going thru diffucult economic times. Most of Concilio`s major sponsors have reduced their contributions this year. For this reason, we are actively working on several fundraisers throughout the year to make up for this lost revenue which is greatly needed to continue the 34 year tradition of providing greatly needed services to the families of Ventura County who need the assistance.
> As we discussed several options as to fundraising, a member of the board brought the thought of a carshow and everyone thought it was a great way to raise money, but at the same time, bring a big show to the County where everyone could have some fun at the same and show their cars, or come out and enjoy the cars.
> ...


   :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

Majestics Ventura Co. will be there to support :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the support!! El Concilio will continue to do this show on an Annual basis, so lets make it a show that everyone will want to come back too!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 25 2009, 09:50 AM~12808657
> *Thanks for the support!! El Concilio will continue to do this show on an Annual basis, so lets make it a show that everyone will want to come back too!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking forward to this show. Went to Ventura last year for a show turned out pretty good despite the rain. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, lets cross them fingers and hope we dont have no April showers!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 25 2009, 06:29 PM~12811590
> *Well, lets cross them fingers and hope we dont have no April showers!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Starting to look better, registrations are coming in and the Sponsors are showing support as well!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 28 2009, 04:41 PM~12840170
> *Starting to look better, registrations are coming in and the Sponsors are showing support as well!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Good Mornin everyone!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

No category list yet?


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

We should have a rough draft by Sat. per the judges!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 29 2009, 10:13 AM~12848736
> *We should have a rough draft by Sat. per the judges!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Goodmornin everyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Its almost Super Bowl Time!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WHERE OR HOW CAN I GET THE REGISTRATION FORMS????


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

You can download at the website. www.elconcilioventura.org :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 1 2009, 10:11 PM~12878554
> *You can download at the website.      www.elconcilioventura.org :thumbsup:
> *


THANX


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Your welcome!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Categories will be up Sat. Feb 7, 2009!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 3 2009, 10:12 AM~12892675
> *Categories will be up Sat. Feb 7, 2009!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 3 2009, 10:12 AM~12892675
> *Categories will be up Sat. Feb 7, 2009!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 31 2009, 03:55 AM~12865492
> *:wave:
> *


what's up jerry :wave:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

premier will be there need 8 in door spots .spoke to Ralf on this should be a good show :thumbsup: .send us more info on a pm


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Will do!! Just for everyones information, if you plan on moving in on Sat. for indoor, we will start at 2pm until 7pm. Those who do come on Sat. must have thier vehicles ready for judging that same night, on Sat.
If there is still indoor space available, we will start at 5am on Sun. for move in.
Again, thanks for all the suppport from teh clubs that have already registered and are spreading the word, it will be a great show!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 3 2009, 09:08 PM~12899038
> *Will do!! Just for everyones information, if you plan on moving in on Sat. for indoor, we will start at 2pm until 7pm. Those who do come on Sat. must have thier vehicles ready for judging that same night, on Sat.
> If there is still indoor space available, we will start at 5am on Sun. for move in.
> Again, thanks for all the suppport from teh clubs that have already registered and are spreading the word, it will be a great show!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 3 2009, 04:41 PM~12896513
> *what's up jerry :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG DOG :wave: 
WHEN YOU COMING BY HOMIE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

2 months to go getting closer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Categories will be up tommorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Jan 24 2009, 11:50 AM~12801923
> *El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura is a non-profit organization in which it`s mission is to take the lead in improving the quiality of life of Ventura County`s Latino Community at large.
> As a non-profit organization, El Concilio like the rest of the country, is going thru diffucult economic times. Most of Concilio`s major sponsors have reduced their contributions this year. For this reason, we are actively working on several fundraisers throughout the year to make up for this lost revenue which is greatly needed to continue the 34 year tradition of providing greatly needed services to the families of Ventura County who need the assistance.
> As we discussed several options as to fundraising, a member of the board brought the thought of a carshow and everyone thought it was a great way to raise money, but at the same time, bring a big show to the County where everyone could have some fun at the same and show their cars, or come out and enjoy the cars.
> ...


YES IT DOES SUM IT UP AND THE BIG M WILL BE THERE WITH SHOW CARS AND HOPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 6 2009, 08:27 AM~12924094
> *Categories will be up tommorrow!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Here we go, Bike categories!!!! :biggrin: 
Bikes,

beach cruisers
original 
street 
custom

16" 2 wheel
original
street
mild
full

20" 2 wheel
original
street
mild
custom

3 wheel
street 
mild 
custom

special interest
open


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

More!! :biggrin: 
Cars

40's & below
original
street
mild
full

50's
original
street
mild
full

60's
original
street
mild
full

60's conv.
original
street
mild
full

70's
street
mild
full

80's
street
mild
full

90's
street
mild
full

00's
street
custom

luxury 89 & below
street 
mild
full

luxury 90's & above
street
mild
full


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Mas!!! More!! There will be 1st and 2nd place for all categories!!!!!
euros
street
mild
full

imports/2 door
street
mild
full

imports/4 door
street
mild
full

XV/Element
street
mild
full

muscle car
street
custom

sports car
street
custom

hot/street rod
street
custom

wagon/panel
original
street
mild
full

special interest 
open


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

More to come tommorrow!! Thanks for all the support and for the patience!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 6 2009, 08:40 PM~12930797
> *More to come tommorrow!! Thanks for all the support and for the patience!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looking Good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Here we go with some more categories!!! :biggrin: 

trucks 50's & below
original
street
mild
full

60's
original
street
custom

70's
street
custom

80's
street
mild
full

90's
street
mild
full

00's
street
mild
full

mini truck
street
mild
full

mini suv
street
mild
full

fullsize suv
street
mild
full

classic suv
original
street
custom

el camino/ranchero
street
mild
full

4x4
street
custom

vans
street
custom


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking forward to the show! I will be there to cover it for Lowrider Magazine and my blog!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: Gracias JaeBueno!! We appreciate the support from all media as well as all the clubs that have shown great love!! Were hoping that this will be an annual show for Ventura County and only get bigger and better, and at the same time, give back to the community in need of such services that El Concilio brings!!!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

motorcycles

fullsize
street
mild
full

designer
street
mild
full

All categories will have 1st and 2nd place!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 4 2009, 09:02 AM~12903229
> *WHATS UP BIG DOG  :wave:
> WHEN YOU COMING BY HOMIE
> *


give me a call 
:wave:


----------



## clipster (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds like a really good show and yall going to have import categories, ill be there for sure.


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Were having a big variety of classes to make this a big and unique carshow!!
Special thanks to Viejitos, Dukes, Premier, Majestics, Connected, and all the other clubs that have been showing support and already getting registered!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 7 2009, 09:28 PM~12938197
> *Were having a big variety of classes to make this a big and unique carshow!!
> Special thanks to Viejitos, Dukes, Premier, Majestics, Connected, and all the other clubs that have been showing support and already getting registered!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep it movin!!  :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Lets do this 805!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats on the menu for entertainment?


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

NO work on that yet, but the radio station is working on that!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep it moving!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 10 2009, 09:07 AM~12961082
> *NO work on that yet, but the radio station is working on that!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

LETS DO THIS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:  Goodmornin everyone!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep it posted!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

is anybody performing???


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

The radio station is working on getting us a line-up!! Will post once we here of any acts!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Looking Good!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 18 2009, 09:53 PM~12744798
> *yeah but don't crash in on other people's topic and post it...gets annoying
> *


lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 11 2009, 08:23 PM~12977912
> *The radio station is working on getting us a line-up!! Will post once we here of any acts!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 11 2009, 08:23 PM~12977912
> *The radio station is working on getting us a line-up!! Will post once we here of any acts!! :biggrin:
> *


ORRA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

let's make this show a hit


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 12 2009, 09:25 PM~12988739
> *let's make this show a hit
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNCnSJtaGac


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats what im talking bout!!!1 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 12 2009, 11:31 PM~12990232
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNCnSJtaGac
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: Goodmornin everyone!! Lets make it pop!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Roll call!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt318gCRP_c


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 16 2009, 12:04 PM~13017288
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Lookin good!!!! Thanks to all clubs showing love and support!!!!! Lets make it happen!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

805 BIKE CHAPTER WILL BE THERE


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep it moving!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Lets keep it movin people!! :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

What are the sweepstakes classes?


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Best of Show
Best Motorcycle
Best Bicycle
Best Paint
Most Club PArticipation
Furthest Traveled
There will be $1200 to be split between these categories plus trophies!!!!
There will also be $3000 to be split for hoppers!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Feb 24 2009, 09:18 AM~13096215
> *Best of Show
> Best Motorcycle
> Best Bicycle
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin: NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Keep them comin!!!! Roll Call!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for all the cali shows :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Dont forget, only 14 days left for pre-registration. Deadline is March.15, 2009, can be post marked by that day, anything postmarked after that date, will have to pay the difference at door! Save $10!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Mar 1 2009, 11:16 AM~13144524
> *Dont forget, only 14 days left for pre-registration. Deadline is March.15, 2009, can be post marked by that day, anything postmarked after that date, will have to pay the difference at door! Save $10!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 77cadillac (Sep 30, 2008)

I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE , EVEN IF MY CAR IS READY OR NOT


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats what im talkin bout!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

1 MONTH 1 DAY 2 GO :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

10 more days to get your pre-rigistrations in and save $10!!!!! Already seeing alot of them in!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 4 2009, 09:44 AM~13176920
> *1 MONTH 1 DAY 2 GO  :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD TIMES ~EIGHT O FIVE~ CHAPTER WILL BE SUPPORTIN STRONG FO SHOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

10 more days to get pre-registrations in and save $10!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

less than a month to go


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

MAJESTICS SFV WILL BE THERE WITH SHOW CARS AND HOPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Mar 6 2009, 04:12 PM~13203838
> *MAJESTICS SFV WILL BE THERE WITH SHOW CARS AND HOPPERS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Mar 6 2009, 05:12 PM~13203838
> *MAJESTICS SFV WILL BE THERE WITH SHOW CARS AND HOPPERS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats what im talkin bout!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

29 more days :0 :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

And 8 more days for pre-registration and to save $10!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Mar 7 2009, 11:31 AM~13209247
> *And 8 more days for pre-registration and to save $10!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sendin registrations on wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

WE WILL BE SENDING IN PRE REG'S TOMORROW COLLECTING THEM AT TODAY'S MEETING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Mar 6 2009, 05:12 PM~13203838
> *MAJESTICS SFV WILL BE THERE WITH SHOW CARS AND HOPPERS :biggrin:
> *


DID I FORGET TO MENTION BIKES TOO YEP ITS GOING DOWN IN THE 805 THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK. I PERSONALLY KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE FROM OUT OF THE AREA THAT ARE TALKING ABOUT GOING TO THIS SHOW SO IT SHOULD BE A VERY NICE TURN OUT


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks Majestics and to all the clubs that have already registered!! The phones have been ringin like crazy for info and how to get here!!! 
Once again, I think if this is a sucessful show, El Concilio has already been looking at dates for next year and wants to make this an annual show for the 805, it was long overdue!! 
Ventura County alone has so many car clubs that if they all participated, they could fill the fairgrounds!!!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: Keep it moving!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep it posted!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

27 days


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Mar 8 2009, 09:07 AM~13215668
> *:biggrin:  Thanks Majestics and to all the clubs that have already registered!! The phones have been ringin like crazy for info and how to get here!!!
> Once again, I think if this is a sucessful show, El Concilio has already been looking at dates for next year and wants to make this an annual show for the 805, it was long overdue!!
> Ventura County alone has so many car clubs that if they all participated, they could fill the fairgrounds!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Mar 8 2009, 08:31 AM~13215571
> *DID I FORGET TO MENTION BIKES TOO YEP ITS GOING DOWN IN THE 805 THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK. I PERSONALLY KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE FROM OUT OF THE AREA THAT ARE TALKING ABOUT GOING TO THIS SHOW SO IT SHOULD BE A VERY NICE TURN OUT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Keep it posted!!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

5 more days left for pre-registration to save $10!!!!!! There comin in now!! :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 77cadillac (Sep 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: LEts keep it posted!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER'S COLLECTIN REGISTRATIONS 2MORROW N WE R ALMOST READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 11 2009, 06:41 PM~13252515
> *GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER'S COLLECTIN REGISTRATIONS 2MORROW N WE R ALMOST READY FOR THE SHOW
> *


 :0


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: Right on Tito!!!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 77cadillac (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Great seeing everyone out today at West Covina Charter Oak High and at Brand/Mission Pary in Mission Hills!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Was this though show they made 2 years ago


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## clipster (Feb 3, 2009)

i just miss the prereg. but will still be there.


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the support, its gonna be an awesome show!!!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GETTING CLOSE :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## 77cadillac (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GETTING CLOSER!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

how much money is going for the best of show bikes/trikes


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Not sure on teh breakdown of the money, but I will research that for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks were comeing from a longs way so we want to no if its worth the drive


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 04:05 PM~13339586
> *thanks were comeing from a longs way so we want to no if its worth the drive
> *


if ur lookin for a good time it'll be worth


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GETTING CLOSER!!! hno:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Registrations keep coming in, its gonna be a great show!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

Is there going to be a best of show for bikes and if so is there a cash prize to go with it ?


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Best Bike will have a cash prize and trophy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 24 2009, 10:08 PM~13381395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:  
Lets get a roll-call and see who else is coming!!!! I will post all the clubs that have aready registered today!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

whos going to be judeing the bikes ?


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Judges that El Concilio hired!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Special Thanks to Viejitos, High Rollers, In4life,Cruisers,Nitelife,Hectic,New Vision, Pueblos Unidos,Realist,Progressives,Heaven,Touch Of Style,Good Times,Dukes,Touch Of Class,Infinite,Classic Touch,Connected,Majestics,Stangpede,Most Wanted,Evil Ways,XMC Motor Crew, LAwbreakers, and any that I forgot that have already registered in numbers!!!!!
Thanks for all the support and helping this show be a great success!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Mar 25 2009, 08:46 PM~13391394
> *Judges that El Concilio hired!!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Mar 26 2009, 07:29 AM~13394664
> *Special Thanks to Viejitos, High Rollers, In4life,Cruisers,Nitelife,Hectic,New Vision, Pueblos Unidos,Realist,Progressives,Heaven,Touch Of Style,Good Times,Dukes,Touch Of Class,Infinite,Classic Touch,Connected,Majestics,Stangpede,Most Wanted,Evil Ways,XMC Motor Crew, LAwbreakers, and any that I forgot that have already registered in numbers!!!!!
> Thanks for all the support and helping this show be a great success!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

9 MORE DAYS


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

1 more week :cheesy: Childhood Dreams will b there :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

6 More days!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

SWIFT CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. WHERE COULD I SEE A LIST OF CLASS'S? I HAVE THE REG. FORUMS BUT THERE NOT ON THERE, THANKS ALOT.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Moe Swift cc_@Mar 30 2009, 05:18 PM~13435489
> *SWIFT CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.  WHERE COULD I SEE A LIST OF CLASS'S? I HAVE THE REG. FORUMS BUT THERE NOT ON THERE, THANKS ALOT.
> *


the category list starts on page 5


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

hno: hno:


----------



## 77cadillac (Sep 30, 2008)

JUST HAD A QUICK QUESTION , CAN I PAY THE ENTRY FEE BUT LET THE STAFF KNOW THAT I JUST WANT TO HAVE MY CAR ON DISPLAY ONLY , BECAUSE MY CAR IS NOT COMPLETELY FINISHED YET. IS THAT OK?


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 77cadillac_@Mar 30 2009, 11:19 PM~13440376
> *JUST HAD A QUICK QUESTION , CAN I PAY THE ENTRY FEE BUT LET THE STAFF KNOW THAT I JUST WANT TO HAVE MY CAR ON DISPLAY ONLY , BECAUSE MY CAR IS NOT COMPLETELY FINISHED YET. IS THAT OK?
> *


IT SHOULD BE OK.


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats fine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

are you guys going to let bikes indoors, and if so can they move in on sunday for the guys that are coming in from far away?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

ALMOST HERE :biggrin: THE COUNT DOWN........


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

We will have an indoor building for bikes only, but its first come, first serve. :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

5 more days!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Apr 1 2009, 07:44 AM~13452402
> *5 more days!!!!!!
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Mar 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13394664
> *Special Thanks to Viejitos, High Rollers, In4life,Cruisers,Nitelife,Hectic,New Vision, Pueblos Unidos,Realist,Progressives,Heaven,Touch Of Style,Good Times,Dukes,Touch Of Class,Infinite,Classic Touch,Connected,Majestics,Stangpede,Most Wanted,Evil Ways,XMC Motor Crew, LAwbreakers, and any that I forgot that have already registered in numbers!!!!!
> Thanks for all the support and helping this show be a great success!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


don't forget Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Will be in the house!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZACATECAS NOK (May 9, 2007)

NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...............


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Lets keep the roll call going, who else will be in the house??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 1 2009, 06:48 PM~13458486
> *don't forget Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE JESS NEED THE NEW ISSUE. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Apr 1 2009, 11:36 PM~13461921
> *Lets keep the roll call going, who else will be in the house??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZACATECAS NOK_@Apr 2 2009, 12:14 AM~13461795
> *NOKTURNAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...............
> *


aye cabron....what's up...see you this weekend.....I was driving alongside you up the grapevine saturday night...I was in a grey Jeep.......I'll be heading down with Umpa and Oscar to the show this weekend.....see all of NOK there.....


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 2 2009, 08:38 AM~13463850
> *
> *


3 days


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Apr 1 2009, 11:36 PM~13461921
> *Lets keep the roll call going, who else will be in the house??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i might go........depending on the classes for the hop........ :biggrin:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 2 2009, 10:22 PM~13472445
> *i might go........depending on the classes for the hop........ :biggrin:
> *


CAN SOMEBODY LET CHRIS KNOW WHAT THE CLASSES ARE PLEASE :biggrin: 
IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE HIM HERE........  

JERRY LAMM


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

I sent him the phone number Jerry so he can talk to them directly!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 3 2009, 03:38 PM~13477525
> *CAN SOMEBODY LET CHRIS KNOW WHAT THE CLASSES ARE PLEASE  :biggrin:
> IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE HIM HERE........
> 
> ...



sorry homie.............i wont be going........  


no category for me............


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 3 2009, 06:16 PM~13478908
> *sorry homie.............i wont be going........
> no category for me............
> *


THAT SUCKS MAYBE NEXT TIME.....
YOU SHOULD STILL COME AND HANG OUT


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Apr 3 2009, 02:47 PM~13477588
> *I sent him the phone number Jerry so he can talk to them directly!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Manana, 1 day away!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Apr 4 2009, 07:22 AM~13481828
> *Manana, 1 day away!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be out there first thing in the morning! Looking forward to the show!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 3 2009, 07:16 PM~13478908
> *sorry homie.............i wont be going........
> no category for me............
> *


wouldent you be in the single punp class Im pretty sure your car dosent lock up more then 35 inchs.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Riderzs hydraulics will be there with a truck hopper. See every one tommarow.


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Damn, all indoor is full aready, but we got lots of outdoor room!!!! Gonna be a great show, thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Damn this show was cool. alot of cars, spectators, and alot of good coverage. Had a good time. Will post some pictures later* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 5 2009, 10:23 PM~13492404
> *Damn this show was cool. alot of cars, spectators, and alot of good coverage. Had a good time. Will post some pictures later :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

BAD ASS SHOW!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TODAY WAS A GREAT SHOW...I NEVER IMAGINE IT COULD BE THIS BIG...NEXT YEAR WILL BE EVEN GREATER!!!TTT

GOOD TIMES IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 5 2009, 09:23 PM~13492404
> *Damn this show was cool. alot of cars, spectators, and alot of good coverage. Had a good time. Will post some pictures later :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good seeing you today hope you had a safe trip back home. Got home an hour ago tired but cant sleep. Show turned GREAT!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 5 2009, 10:43 PM~13493162
> *BAD ASS SHOW!!!
> *


X`s alot & a half :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2009, 10:43 PM~13493165
> *TODAY WAS A GREAT SHOW...I NEVER IMAGINE IT COULD BE THIS BIG...NEXT YEAR WILL BE EVEN GREATER!!!TTT
> 
> GOOD TIMES IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## osos66rag (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Nice show...Good turn out!!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ANY ONE WITH PICS :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

The show was great! I already have plans for next year! Thanks for lunch Traffic family! I put a few photos up on my site but most of them are for the magazine. Jae


----------



## osos66rag (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: 







:biggrin: :worship:


----------



## osos66rag (Oct 16, 2007)

New Crowd with La Banda...Cliff's 87 Regal Limited


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osos66rag_@Apr 6 2009, 09:36 AM~13495865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osos66rag_@Apr 6 2009, 10:36 AM~13495865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 6 2009, 12:36 PM~13497183
> *:uh:    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thats the only pics?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 5 2009, 11:46 PM~13493626
> *Good seeing you today hope you had a safe trip back home. Got home an hour ago tired but cant sleep. Show turned GREAT!!!
> *


it was good talking to you too bro. hopefully see you soon. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2009, 03:53 PM~13499042
> *it was good talking to you too bro. hopefully see you soon.  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2009, 04:12 PM~13499256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics anymore kinda busy yesterday didnt have a chance to see everything.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 6 2009, 04:38 PM~13499485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WOW!!!! I missed alot!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 6 2009, 05:03 PM~13499716
> *:wow: WOW!!!! I missed alot!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

good show and perfect weather


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 6 2009, 05:50 PM~13500917
> *good show and perfect weather
> *


 :yes:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

On behalf of El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura, Xtreme Entertainment, and Fresh Mex, we would like to personally thank all of the clubs that came out in great numbers and from far away to support this show!!! Youve put Ventura County on the map and broke records as we heard for a 1st Annual Show!!
It is definitly going to be an annual event for the 805 and we look forward to a bigger and better show for 2010!! We would like any feedback as to how we can better and improve the show. This was the first one so we know there were some flaws, but those are things we can work on together so everyone leaves happy!!
Also a Big Thank You to Viejitos Carclub Of Oxnard, we couldn`t have done it with out you guys on the frontline!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I just want to thank the everybody that was help full to me i know my big ass truck was hard to park and I'm sorry if i blocked anybody ..also would like to thank our Oxnard chapter for feeding all of us .And big big ups to our mother chapter for getting the Banda for like 3 hours our club had a blast thanks for a good show we will be back next year with more rides !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Apr 6 2009, 10:19 PM~13502947
> *On behalf of El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura, Xtreme Entertainment, and Fresh Mex, we would like to personally thank all of the clubs that came out in great numbers and from far away to support this show!!! Youve put Ventura County on the map and broke records as we heard for a 1st Annual Show!!
> It is definitly going to be an annual event for the 805 and we look forward to a bigger and better show for 2010!! We would like any feedback as to how we can better and improve the show. This was the first one so we know there were some flaws, but those are things we can work on together so everyone leaves happy!!
> Also a Big Thank You to Viejitos Carclub Of Oxnard, we couldn`t have done it with out you guys on the frontline!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


THE SHOW WAS GREAT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 6 2009, 06:50 PM~13500917
> *good show and perfect weather
> *


missed seeing you! i was proly under the duece cleaning it..


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 6 2009, 09:36 PM~13503143
> *missed seeing you! i was proly under the duece cleaning it..
> *


how long did you take cleaning the duece i walked by n u where cleanin the dash


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 6 2009, 10:34 PM~13503123
> *I just want to thank the everybody that was help full to me i know my big ass truck was hard to park and I'm sorry if i blocked anybody ..also would like to thank our Oxnard chapter for feeding all of us .And big big ups to our mother chapter for getting the Banda for like 3 hours our club had a blast thanks for a good show we will be back next year with more rides !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u+Apr 6 2009, 10:19 PM~13502947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup jason, good line up  i had my little boy so i was pretty much chasing everywhere all day :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osos66rag_@Apr 6 2009, 09:43 AM~13495939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*NOT HATING OR ANYTHING JUST MAKING A CORRECTION AND STATING A FACT.... THE BANDA WAS THERE PLAYIN FOR NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB FOR OVER 3 HOURS... WE TURNED THAT CAR SHOW INTO A DANCE.... AND YES WE WHERE BEHIND THIS REGAL IN THE SHADE AND IN FRONT OF ALL OF OUR CLUB CARS AND TURNED THE WALK WAY INTO A DANCE FLOOR... AIN'T NO PARTY LIKE A NOK NOK PARTY.. CAUSE A NOK NOK PARTY DON'T STOP... NOK ON TOP!!!!!*_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wex_-LdTLeg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7tE300Vhzk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vuswfam8r8


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

This car is super clean from top to bottom with a full chrome undercarridge LS1 corvet motor its all chromed out with, custom made hydraulic chrome pumps. the trunk has fiber glass panels with tv monitors , two speakers, subwoffers, and a amp. interior is ostridge with custom made fiber glass arm rest and other pieces. it also has tvs in the sun visors. the convertable top is made out of ostridge with an impala symbol press into the underside. the hood\trunk lid have mirrors trimmed in ostridge. 
AND HE ONLY WON SECOND PLACE IN HIS CATEGORY. QUESTION WHO TOOK 1ST AND BEST OF SHOW?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
bring on da pic's


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

da radical double pump winner


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

no trophys for the 1st place hoppers


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ULTIMATE_REGAL_@Apr 7 2009, 01:02 AM~13504010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best of Show went ORGULLO MEXICANO. First place in 60`s convertable went to the blue 64 Impala from LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 6 2009, 11:23 PM~13503563
> *one suggestion..... get another beer garden stand, long lines make winos' cranky
> 
> sup jason, good line up  i had my little boy so i was pretty much chasing everywhere all day :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 7 2009, 07:01 AM~13505173
> *da  radical double pump winner
> 
> 
> ...


it got stuck :0


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

they dident even want to pay the blue mazda from Ryderz out of bakers for winning first place at 82 inches with no piston or blader. If it was unchaned it would hit a 100+ with 10 batteries.the promoter is cool and said he will take car of it.they need a new hop judge for next year. Other then that good show.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 7 2009, 01:17 PM~13508186
> *they dident even want to pay the blue mazda from Ryderz out of bakers for winning first place at 82 inches with no piston or blader. If it was unchaned it would hit a 100+ with 10 batteries.the promoter is cool and said he will take car of it.they need a new hop judge for next year. Other then that good show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='colorurple'>PULL UP OR KEEP UR MOUTH SHUT


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I put some more photos up on my site. Big Al, go take a look!  Jae


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

X2 ANYMORE PICS :around:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Apr 7 2009, 01:17 PM~13508186
> *they dident even want to pay the blue mazda from Ryderz out of bakers for winning first place at 82 inches with no piston or blader. If it was unchaned it would hit a 100+ with 10 batteries.the promoter is cool and said he will take car of it.they need a new hop judge for next year. Other then that good show.
> *


Well, we caught the judge in an outright lie and as of this moment, the promoter has not taken care of ryderz.... so, you're right, they need a new judge. But, overall, it was a good show... :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@Apr 6 2009, 09:19 PM~13502947
> *On behalf of El Concilio Del Condado De Ventura, Xtreme Entertainment, and Fresh Mex, we would like to personally thank all of the clubs that came out in great numbers and from far away to support this show!!! Youve put Ventura County on the map and broke records as we heard for a 1st Annual Show!!
> It is definitly going to be an annual event for the 805 and we look forward to a bigger and better show for 2010!! We would like any feedback as to how we can better and improve the show. This was the first one so we know there were some flaws, but those are things we can work on together so everyone leaves happy!!
> Also a Big Thank You to Viejitos Carclub Of Oxnard, we couldn`t have done it with out you guys on the frontline!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


premier car club would like to say thank you for the nice in door spots you guys gave us . And for putting on a good show .Looking forward to the next one 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks Ralf D


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 7 2009, 02:52 PM~13510000
> *<span style='colorurple'>PULL UP OR KEEP UR MOUTH SHUT
> *


 not talkin smak at all that elco fukin hits


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

cool no problem;;have a good day


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 6 2009, 10:34 PM~13503123
> *I just want to thank the everybody that was help full to me i know my big ass truck was hard to park and I'm sorry if i blocked anybody ..also would like to thank our Oxnard chapter for feeding all of us .And big big ups to our mother chapter for getting the Banda for like 3 hours our club had a blast thanks for a good show we will be back next year with more rides !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


UR TRUCK WAS FUCKIN NICE BRO!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD TIMES ~eight 0 five~ CHAPTER
















































































































http://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq355/GOODTIMES805BIKECLUB/l_d2c27bad329f46dabd382ce828d51e[IMG]
[url=http://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq355/GOODTIMES805BIKECLUB/l_f028fc9cb5ba46b597c3976f5b51bc711.jpg]http://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq355/G...6f5b51bc711.jpg[/url]


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 6 2009, 10:43 PM~13503218
> *how long did you take cleaning the duece i walked by n u where cleanin the dash
> *


about 3 hours on saturday, then off and on all day sunday. all told about 8 hours. shit the trunk took over an hour on its own!


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 7 2009, 05:29 PM~13510838
> *X2 ANYMORE PICS :around:
> *


U Want pix u got it Uce


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 8 2009, 04:57 PM~13521184
> *about 3 hours on saturday, then off and on all day sunday. all told about 8 hours. shit the trunk took over an hour on its own!
> *


Here's a pic of ur trunk


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

HERE'S MY TRUCK THAT HIT 83 INCH'S SINGLE PUMP AND ALL I GOT WAS 100 BUCKS AND THANKS FOR COMING THAT'S BULLSHIT ALL BECUZ THERE WAS'NT THREE IN A CLASS HEY THEY DIDNT TELL BE SHIT I FOLLOWED THE RULES IT SAID 35 INCH LOCK UP IN THE BACK AND THATS WHAT I DID IF I KNEW THAT THERE WAS'NT A CLASS I WOULD OF TOOK THE CHAINS OFF AND LOCKED THE ASS UP ALL THE WAY AND I WOULD OF BEAT EVERYONE INCULDING KOOL-AIDS YELLOW ELCO AND I WOLUD OF DONT IT WITHOUT GET STUCK.........


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 8 2009, 06:26 PM~13521966
> *HERE'S MY TRUCK THAT HIT 83 INCH'S SINGLE PUMP AND ALL I GOT WAS 100 BUCKS AND THANKS FOR COMING THAT'S BULLSHIT ALL BECUZ THERE WAS'NT THREE IN A CLASS HEY THEY DIDNT TELL BE SHIT I FOLLOWED THE RULES IT SAID 35 INCH LOCK UP IN THE BACK AND THATS WHAT I DID IF I KNEW THAT THERE WAS'NT A CLASS I WOULD OF TOOK THE CHAINS OFF AND LOCKED THE ASS UP ALL THE WAY AND I WOULD OF BEAT EVERYONE INCULDING KOOL-AIDS YELLOW ELCO AND I WOLUD OF DONE IT WITHOUT GET STUCK.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 8 2009, 05:26 PM~13521966
> *HERE'S MY TRUCK THAT HIT 83 INCH'S SINGLE PUMP AND ALL I GOT WAS 100 BUCKS AND THANKS FOR COMING THAT'S BULLSHIT ALL BECUZ THERE WAS'NT THREE IN A CLASS HEY THEY DIDNT TELL BE SHIT I FOLLOWED THE RULES IT SAID 35 INCH LOCK UP IN THE BACK AND THATS WHAT I DID IF I KNEW THAT THERE WAS'NT A CLASS I WOULD OF TOOK THE CHAINS OFF AND LOCKED THE ASS UP ALL THE WAY AND I WOULD OF BEAT EVERYONE INCULDING KOOL-AIDS YELLOW ELCO AND I WOLUD OF DONT IT WITHOUT GET STUCK.........
> 
> 
> ...


hey i seen you on 99 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 8 2009, 06:26 PM~13521966
> *HERE'S MY TRUCK THAT HIT 83 INCH'S SINGLE PUMP AND ALL I GOT WAS 100 BUCKS AND THANKS FOR COMING THAT'S BULLSHIT ALL BECUZ THERE WAS'NT THREE IN A CLASS HEY THEY DIDNT TELL BE SHIT I FOLLOWED THE RULES IT SAID 35 INCH LOCK UP IN THE BACK AND THATS WHAT I DID IF I KNEW THAT THERE WAS'NT A CLASS I WOULD OF TOOK THE CHAINS OFF AND LOCKED THE ASS UP ALL THE WAY AND I WOULD OF BEAT EVERYONE INCULDING KOOL-AIDS YELLOW ELCO AND I WOLUD OF DONT IT WITHOUT GET STUCK.........
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:......it hit 85...


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

2 much foot traffic for a full pic...


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Apr 8 2009, 07:21 PM~13522587
> *hey i seen you on 99 :biggrin:
> *


YUP I SAW YOU TO GLAD TO SEE THAT YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 8 2009, 05:26 PM~13521966
> *HERE'S MY TRUCK THAT HIT 83 INCH'S SINGLE PUMP AND ALL I GOT WAS 100 BUCKS AND THANKS FOR COMING THAT'S BULLSHIT ALL BECUZ THERE WAS'NT THREE IN A CLASS HEY THEY DIDNT TELL BE SHIT I FOLLOWED THE RULES IT SAID 35 INCH LOCK UP IN THE BACK AND THATS WHAT I DID IF I KNEW THAT THERE WAS'NT A CLASS I WOULD OF TOOK THE CHAINS OFF AND LOCKED THE ASS UP ALL THE WAY AND I WOULD OF BEAT EVERYONE INCULDING KOOL-AIDS YELLOW ELCO AND I WOLUD OF DONT IT WITHOUT GET STUCK.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 8 2009, 05:25 PM~13521424
> *U Want pix u got it Uce
> 
> 
> ...


paparazzi :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

phratboy when ever u want to nosie up let me no so my elco can serve u;;big al said it


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

did anybody else take pix


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 9 2009, 02:42 PM~13530187
> *phratboy when ever u want to nosie up let me no so my elco can serve u;;big  al said it</span>
> *




<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>YEAH IT IS WHAT IT IS SHIT HAPPENS BUT THE ONLY THING YOU BE SERVING IS KOOL AID FOR ME AFTER I SPANK THAT ASS BUT WE CAN DO THIS ANYTIME KEEP DOING YOUR THING THAT SHIT IS TIGHT ROLAIDS I MEAN KOOL AID... :biggrin: [/SIZE]


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

>


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

you took good pictures.


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 8 2009, 10:04 PM~13524337
> *paparazzi :biggrin:
> *


Donde??? :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Now this is paparazzi :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 9 2009, 10:07 PM~13534040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

NICE PICS USO :nicoderm: I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE MR. PAPARAZZI :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 9 2009, 09:00 PM~13533945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 9 2009, 09:00 PM~13533945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 10 2009, 07:44 AM~13537374
> *NICE PICS USO :nicoderm: I KNOW YOU HAVE MORE MR. PAPARAZZI :biggrin:
> *


I do but they got my ugly mug in em


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 9 2009, 05:01 PM~13531349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS,,,,GOOD SHOW,,,,GOOD PEOPLE !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Apr 10 2009, 08:42 PM~13543267
> *GOOD PICS,,,,GOOD SHOW,,,,GOOD PEOPLE !!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Apr 20 2009, 02:22 PM~13632415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DAVID LOOKS FUCKING HARD NO WONDER YOU TOOK FIRST WAY TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Not my cutlass anymore.Thats Hugos 63 impala hitting 52 inches and Corny's cutlass hitting 82 both single pump.


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Apr 20 2009, 03:11 PM~13633055
> *Not my cutlass anymore.Thats Hugos 63 impala hitting 52 inches and Corny's cutlass hitting 82 both single pump.
> *


Q YOU SOLD IT?


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah not mine anymore its cornys :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Apr 20 2009, 02:22 PM~13632415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB CORNY CAR LOOK OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Apr 21 2009, 10:05 PM~13650351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

THAT SHOW DOWN LOW RIDER MAGAZINE OR EVEN STREETLOW SHOLD HAVE A SHOW THERE MAY BE NEXT YEAR THEY CAN GIVE MORE PRIZE MONEY AND HAVE A BIKINI CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

Viejitos in the house!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 01:24 PM~13656764
> *THAT SHOW DOWN LOW RIDER MAGAZINE OR EVEN STREETLOW SHOLD HAVE A SHOW THERE MAY BE NEXT YEAR THEY CAN GIVE MORE PRIZE MONEY AND HAVE A BIKINI CONTEST  :biggrin:
> *


Street Low BIKINI CONTEST#1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos51_@Apr 22 2009, 03:44 PM~13658303
> *Viejitos in the house!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## iproducer4u (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, but here is a list of all winners!! If your one of the persons who left early and didnt get your trophy, please send us a message if we have not called you yet!!! 
California Car & Cycle Show
Winners

Cars

40’s & Below
Original- 1st Salvador Mendez(181) 
2nd Luis (173) 
Street - 1st Amador Rodriguez (183)	
2nd Louie (179)
Mild – 1st Mike Perez (65)
2nd Arturo Sandoval (478)
Full – 1st Cesar Rodriguez (182)

50’s
Original- 1st Danny Vargas (189)
2nd Luis Rene Perez (337)
Street – 1st Jaime Maldonado (66)
2nd (401)
Mild – 1st Javier Romero (218)
2nd Andy Navarro (307)
Full – 1st Danny ariaga (176)

60’s 
Original – 1st Jason Dave (6)
2nd Ito Rodriguez (198)
Street – 1st Anthony Albanez (219)
2nd (174)
Mild – 1st Jimmy Luna (122)
Full – 1st Jose Barba (175)

60’s Convertible
Original -1st Rafael Milan (228)
2nd Danny Roldan (50)
Street – 1st Joe Gonzales (57)
Mild – 1st Jr. Cuadros (411)
2nd Jerry Villa (35)
Full - 1st Jose Rodriguez (355)
2nd Eugene Proctor (264)

70’s 
Street- 1st Marc Alcala (242)
2nd Sal De La Mora (11)
Mild – 1st Ruben ochondo (235)
2nd Joel De La Mora (12)
Full - 1st C & L Customs (59)
2nd (262)
Car’s Cont.

80’s
Street - 1st Facuado Carillo (230)
2nd Mike ( La Gente)
Mild – 1st Robert Garcia (85)
2nd Daniel Mayorga (53)

90’s
Street – 1st Nokturnal (439)
2nd Stephen Martin (244)
Mild – 1st Stunna (Swift)
2nd Damon (Infinity)

2000’s
Street – 1st Ken Ticknor (289)
2nd Mario Ramirez (380)
Custom – 1st Robert Razo (417)
2nd Diablo Resendiz (426)

Luxury 89 & Below
Street – 1st Ralph Durazo (38)
2nd Sergio Melgoza (203)
Mild – 1st Smiley (205)
2nd Raymond (Los Angeles)

Luxury 90 & up
Street- 1st David Gonzales (509)
2nd Benny Perez (201)
Mild - 1st D-Mack (139) 
2nd G Jones (142)
Full – 1st Nokturnal (431)
2nd Chester (Swift)

2 Dr Import 
Street- 1st F. Sayeyh (283)
2nd Chris sanchez (120)
Mild - 1st Mark Bailey (286)
2nd Robert Valencia (26)
Full - 1st Loran Young (90)
2nd Stephen Bayamito (296)

4 Dr Import
Street- 1st Rudy Perez (302)
2nd Eric Soto (469)
Mild – 1st Team Flux (290)
2nd Jun ancheta (299)
Full- 1st Nokturnal (436)
Cars Cont.


Muscle Car
Street- 1st Rob Ortega (165)
2nd Art Vasquez (127)
Custom- 1st Larry Castaneda (163)
2nd Old Skool Art (63)

Sport Car
Street- 1st Albert Carrington (162)
2nd Jerry Hato (32)
Custom- 1st Ernie Sigala (159)
2nd Justin Whaling (157)

Hot Rod / Street Rod
Street- 1st Nathan Pereira (304)
2nd Rob Ortega (165)
Custom- 1st Ray & Sandy Lackey (167)
2nd Old Skool Art (63)	

Wagon/panel
Original- 1st Beto Guerero (225)
2nd Raul zabaleta (227)
Street - 1st John Corona (125)
2nd Dicky Montoya (210)
Mild – 1st Nokturnal (441)
2nd Pewee (404)
Full- 1st Big Jay (350)


TRUCKS

50’s & Below 
Original- 1st Arturo Sandoval (118)
2nd Alex Padilla (26)
Street- 1st James Villasenor (12)
2nd (204)
Mild- 1st Nick Guzman (17)

60’s 
Custom- 1st Israel Guillen (25)
2nd Victor Buenrostro (92)

70’s	
Custom- 1st Mike Falcon (9)

Trucks Cont.
80’s
Mild- 1st Jorge Fonseca (109)

90’s 
Street- 1st Luis Meza (103)
2nd Martin Meza (105)
Mild- 1st Julio Murillo (54)
2nd Cesar Garcia (14)
Full- 1st Rich A. (36)

2000’s 
Street- 1st Max (Nokturnal) 
2nd Miguel (Rollin Rich)
Mild- 1st Carlos Hernandez (94)
2nd Alex Rubio (96)
Full- 1st Hector “Zacatecas” (373)
2nd Isai Lopez (74)

4x4 
Street- 1st Sergio Avila (34)
2nd Daniel Pachuca (56)
Custom- 1st Scooby (Nokturnal)
2nd Hi Roller Raider Jr.

Mini-Truck
Street- 1st Joel Gomez (115)
Mild- 1st Roger McGraw (15)
2nd Bill Fry (20)
Full- 1st Ivan Ochoa (78)
2nd Robert Callo (37)

Mini-SUV
Mild- 1st Steven Chavez (86)
2nd Joe Rodriguez (44)

XB/Element
Street- 1st Arthur Gonzales (291)
2nd Jose Zendejas (298)
Mild- 1st (438)
2nd John Tunis (359)

El Camino/Ranchero
Street - 1st Mike Jackson (13)
2nd Jose Zaragoza (223)
Mild - 1st (420)
2nd Robert Sarellano (10)

Full Size SUV
Street – 1st Joanna Johnson (3)
2nd Albert alvarez (66)
Mild - 1st (172)
2nd Omar Gonzales (59)
Full - 1st Rafael Cervantes (71)
2nd Nokturnal (77)

Classical SUV
Original- 1st (393)
2nd Oso Martinez (24)
Street - 1st Ruben Espinoza (193)
2nd Brandon Benavidez (43)

Vans	
Street- 1st Ruben sanchez


Motorcycles

Full Size
Street- 1st Pablo Garcia (53)
2nd Rick Trujillo (18)
Mild - 1st Robert Buenrostro (4)
2nd Tony R. (36)
Full- 1st Gary Key (37) 
2nd Junior Buenrostro (5)

Designer
Street- 1st George Zavala (11)
2nd Cesar Hernandez (6)
Mild - 1st Foca Cervantes (13)
2nd Jesus Ortiz (32)
Full - 1st Rafael Benitez (15)
2nd Willie Leighton (20)


Bikes

Beach Cruisers
Street - 1st alberto Barbosa (15)
2nd (73)
Custom - 1st Juan Garcia (23)
2nd Danny Martinez (51)



Bikes Cont.


16” 2- Wheel 
Street- 1st Juan Garcia (9)
Mild - 1st Tristin McGraw (17)
2nd Junior Quintero (46)
Full- 1st Juan Garcia (10)
2nd Phillip Juarez (44)

20” 2-Wheel
Street- 1st Aaliyah Castaneda (19)
2nd (97)
Mild- 1st Jorge Luna (62)
2nd Angela Calville (36)
Full – 1st Michael Pena (32)
2nd Felix Ortega (28)

3 Wheel
Street- 1st Andrew Contreras (54)
2nd (70)
Mild - 1st Steven (53)
2nd JP (20)
Full- 1st Noah Gomez (16)
2nd Lianna Diesman (64)

Special Interest
1st Eva Bravo (4)
2nd Monique Chabella (76)

1st Jorge Luna (62)
2nd Danny Neri (52)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by iproducer4u_@May 19 2009, 10:30 PM~13942449
> *Sorry for the delay, but here is a list of all winners!! If your one of the persons who left early and didnt get your trophy, please send us a message if we have not called you yet!!!
> California Car & Cycle Show
> Winners
> ...


 WOW THATS ALOT OF WINNERS   HOW MANY ENTRIES WERE THERE?


----------

